# Tarwheels BIkeFest? (Hillsborough NC)



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Anybody going to the Tarwheels Bikefest Century in Hillsborough NC this weekend. I'm going to sweat it out yet again. 5th Year in a row, 2nd on a SingleSpeed. Nice, hot and flattish. 

http://www.tarwheels.org/bikefest/


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm riding with a bunch of my friends. This is the one group ride in the Triangle area that we do every year. Great route, great food.

Have you still got that red Centurion SS? I'll be riding a Merckx, either my ti AX with blue decals, or my red and black Corsa 01. It's gonna be hot, unless this heat spell breaks by the weekend. Last year it was actually chilly the first 30 miles or so due to the rain.


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> I'm riding with a bunch of my friends. This is the one group ride in the Triangle area that we do every year. Great route, great food.
> 
> Have you still got that red Centurion SS? I'll be riding a Merckx, either my ti AX with blue decals, or my red and black Corsa 01. It's gonna be hot, unless this heat spell breaks by the weekend. Last year it was actually chilly the first 30 miles or so due to the rain.




...it IS going to be hot... 

...last year i was the captain on a tandem, towing a trailer bike, so i was glad it was cool 'cause i was sure workin hard... 

...not doing BF this year, going to ride the Jimmy V for something different...


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I sold the centurion and bought a new Lemond Fillmore which I love. But I still regret selling the centurion. Something about a bike you build up yourself. The guys at the LBS called it the red POS but I loved it. I'm considering going fixed but I think with the heat I'd like to get done a little quicker. It's going to be a scorcher. I'll be looking for you, I'll probably be easy to spot, singlespeed and a cycles Gladiator jersey.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The latest forecast calls for a "cool spell" with a high only in the mid-90s. However, there might be lingering rain early Saturday morning because a front is coming through Friday night. I'll look for you on your Fillmore. They are charcoal grey colored, right?


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Mine is an '06, black with silver trim & natural cork tape. I'm planning on starting near the front and drifting back till I find a pack at my pace. I'll be looking for you.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Iz gonna be hot.


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

*relax*



chuckice said:


> Iz gonna be hot.


a 95 degree cold wave is on its way.

See you all there


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Last I checked it was 'Around 90'. I've ridden this ride in 90+ degree weather and a hurricane a few years ago, so I'm up for anything.

What's everyone riding and wearing? I'd like to meet at least some of you guys and gals. Like I said above Black & Silver Lemond Fillmore Singlespeed and Cycles Gladiator or CSC jersey.


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

VaughnA said:


> Last I checked it was 'Around 90'. I've ridden this ride in 90+ degree weather and a hurricane a few years ago, so I'm up for anything.
> 
> What's everyone riding and wearing? I'd like to meet at least some of you guys and gals. Like I said above Black & Silver Lemond Fillmore Singlespeed and Cycles Gladiator or CSC jersey.


I plan to start near the front and stay there if I can. Wearing a 2005 Bridge to Bridge jersey on a Madone with lots of weight weenie parts and Powertap/Rolf Vigor wheels.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Well we dodged the bullet with the heat. It only got into the mid 80's with cloudy skies. I made the bad decision to try to ride it fixed. Trying to keep up with my friends in their fast pack killed me. I lost ground on the downhills and was blowing myself up trying to catch them. Switched to a freewheel at the 40 mile reststop but it was too late. Just barely hung on to the group and finished with nothing left in the tank with a 5:39 total time. I think I'll give up on the riding it fixed idea. 

I caught up with spin150 at the start but never saw tarwheel. A lot of folks did the 60 instead of the 100 because of the predicted heat. There were not a lot of folks on the 100 route unlike other years. As usual, great support and rest stops.


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

VaughnA said:


> Well we dodged the bullet with the heat. It only got into the mid 80's with cloudy skies. I made the bad decision to try to ride it fixed. Trying to keep up with my friends in their fast pack killed me. I lost ground on the downhills and was blowing myself up trying to catch them. Switched to a freewheel at the 40 mile reststop but it was too late. Just barely hung on to the group and finished with nothing left in the tank with a 5:39 total time. I think I'll give up on the riding it fixed idea.
> 
> I caught up with spin150 at the start but never saw tarwheel. A lot of folks did the 60 instead of the 100 because of the predicted heat. There were not a lot of folks on the 100 route unlike other years. As usual, great support and rest stops.


Good to meet you Vaughn. That's an impressive time for a fixed ride. You came in 20 minutes after me, and I was 30 minutes slower than last year. The fast guys did it again: they dropped me at mile 50, after that I was going mostly solo.

Other than that, a great ride.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry I missed you guys. We started at the very back of the pack to avoid the usual traffic jams. I've seen more bike crashes at the start of large group rides than I care to remember. We also rode the metric, so I guess that's we I never saw you.

We were expecting more extreme heat, so the clouds and relatively cool temperatures were a huge relief. Several of us had initially talked about doing the full century, but everyone backed out when the heat wave hit. Who knew it would only hit 80 or so on Saturday?


----------

